# Bloody urine



## havadash (Feb 21, 2010)

Poor Dash. Back in mid-April, when Dash was 4 months old, he had his first episode of bloody urine. His urine was dark red. We were alarmed, but he seemed completely fine with no other symptoms. The next day, before we had the chance to take him to the vet his urine went back to normal color. I figured he had a UTI and it cleared on its own.

Then a week later, he had blood in his urine again. And again he showed no other symptoms. We took him to the vet, who examined him, ruled out stones, and prescribed amoxicillin. His urine once again cleared up.

A little over a week after that, the bloody urine returned. We took him to the vet again, and they took a urine sample for a urinalysis. The vet suspected he might have crystals in his bladder or some sort of infection. The urinalysis came back negative for crystals and negative for bacteria. The vet diagnosed Dash (now 5 months old) with a food allergy. He prescribed Prednisone and a change in food. The bloody urine once again stopped. Dash transitioned well to his new food.

A month and a half passed with no episodes of bloody urine. In the meantime, we switched vets and Dash was neutered.

Then this past Monday, we noticed Dash's urine was bloody again. We took him to his new vet for an exam on Tuesday, ultrasound, and urinalysis. The ultrasound showed that his bladder was clear and looked healthy. Meanwhile, Dash's urine cleared up again.

The urinalysis came back Wednesday. It showed a high concentration of bilirubin, red blood cells, and protein. The vet consulted with an internalist, and they recommended a urine culture (in case it was an infection of the bladder or kidney) and or a blood test (in case it was a clotting issue). There were no visible signs of bruising or other indication of a clotting disorder, so we opted for the urine culture. Dash's urine became bloody again.

We took him to the vet again today (Thursday) to give a urine sample. They were alarmed at how very dark red it was and became very concerned for his health. Another doctor was consulted and they both recommended a chemistry panel to comprehensively check the blood. They suspected a possibility of a clotting disorder or an autoimmune disorder, which they say isn't very uncommon with exotic breeds. They took a blood sample, and we were sent home with instructions to keep Dash's activity level really low because he was at risk of collapsing. They also gave me the location and number of the nearest emergency animal clinic. Test results won't be available until tomorrow.

All day I kept a close eye on him and made him as cozy as possible. He napped much of the day and was pretty lethargic in the evening. I hand fed him his dinner. His energy level seems to have picked up a little as night approaches.

I am so worried. I have no idea what is wrong with my baby. He's only 7 months old! I am trying not to think the worst. Have any of you had a similar experience? Ugh! Tomorrow cannot come soon enough!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

At first I thought this might be some kind of muscle tear after exercise as we had a horse once that would have blood in the urine for a day or two after a field trial. He never seemed sick. He was sent to the UGA Vet College but even they could never put a name or reason for the urine blood. Our vet was sure it was muscular tearing. At some point it stopped and he lived to be in his 20’s.

Please let us know what the results are and how Dash is doing. We are wishing you Good luck with the results.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you and Dash. Hopefully it will turn out to be something minor, but I know how lousy it feels for your baby to be sick. Pixie had a UTI before, but I don't think there was blood present. I just looked it up and it appears to be a pretty common thing with many possible causes, many of them minor and very treatable. Fingers crossed that you get an answer very soon and Dash is feeling back to normal.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If there's a high concentration of bilirubin that would lead me to believe something is going on with his liver. Are they doing a liver enzyme test?

I hope it all comes back normal!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hoping for the best.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh No! I pray for the best. Hopefully it is just a bladder infection. My mother's dachound had a really bad one and passed bloody urine.


----------



## havadash (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for all your well wishes. The vet had considered that it might be a muscle tear, but Dash isn't very active (only as active as darting for the ball/frisbee). I suppose in one of his "dashes" he could have torn something. The fact that the bloody urine comes and goes may suggest that he is re-tearing the muscle, if that is the correct diagnosis. Hm.

They aren't doing a specific liver enzyme test, but I think the chemistry panel they're running includes testing for bilirubin to evaluate the kidney and liver function.

I hope the chemistry panel is conclusive for the cause of his symptoms. He was pretty lethargic all day yesterday, then at night his energy returned and his urine cleared up. 

I'll post the results. Thanks again for the positive thoughts.


----------



## havadash (Feb 21, 2010)

Update:

The vet called this morning and reported that Dash's blood test results were fairly normal. The only thing of possible concern is the reactive lymphocites, which could indicate an infection. We are to recheck his CBC later.

Yesterday's blood test ruled out a clotting disorder (whew!), but we still don't know what's causing the bloody urine. They have not ruled out the autoimmune disorder. More tests will need to be run for that. The vet will run a urine culture to check for a kidney or bladder infection. If that comes back negative, then the next step is to get an internal medicine consult.

Dash's energy returned last night, and his urine became clear again, but about an hour ago when I took him out it was brown again (but thankfully not deep red). His energy level still seems normal. I'll be watching him carefully.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

havadash said:


> Dash's energy returned last night, and his urine became clear again, but about an hour ago when I took him out it was brown again (but thankfully not deep red). His energy level still seems normal. I'll be watching him carefully.


I know this is all worrisome, but don't forget that his lower energy level yesterday could easily have been just from the stress of being at the vet, getting his blood test done, etc. It MIGHT not have been because he was sick.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie's urine is brown or deep orange a lot. It just is because she hasn't hydrated enough. When she is drinking a lot it is clear. Now you have me worried. But it has alwas been this way and she had complete blood work in March.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh dear little Dash.Hope you get a diagnosis very soon and that everything returns to normal.It must be very worrying.Good luck with the next round of tests.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for the update, please keep us posted.


----------



## havadash (Feb 21, 2010)

The urine culture results came back negative, so it's not an infection causing the bloody urine, which continues to occur intermittently (more often than not). Dash is exhibiting no other symptoms, which is good, but there are still no answers to explain the mysterious blood in the urine. The next step is to take him to see an internal specialist. That is scheduled for tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed that we find some answers!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope you get some answers for the little guy. It's got to be good that he's energetic and behaving normally though.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thinking about you and Dash and praying all goes well today!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Please keep us updated- we will be hoping to hear good news from your visit. Give Dash a hug from us!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope you get some answers today. Sending good thougths and prayers!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We're hoping the internal specialist can give you some answers. Good luck.....


----------



## havadash (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you all so very much! We appreciate all the caring thoughts and prayers. I will definitely keep you all posted.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope you get some answers today. I didn't realize how much you were goign through with Dash. I sure they can get to the bottom of this quickly and get your little guy straightened out.


----------



## havadash (Feb 21, 2010)

Another $200 dollars later (why oh why didn't we get pet insurance?!), and we still got nowhere. :Cry:

The internal medicine specialist reviewed Dash's medical records, examined him, and suggested doing another ultrasound (for signs of kidney infection) and another type of coagulation test. After those, she suggested placing a scope through Dash's ureter and through the bladder to determine the source of the blood. He would need general anesthesia for that. If the diagnosis is a kidney infection, they would treat it with a longer course of antibiotics. If the diagnosis is bleeding from the kidney (with a cause such as malformation of the blood vessels), they would not treat it but monitor him for anemia. 

After much thought and consideration, my husband and I decided to decline the suggested testing and just go ahead with the trial antibiotics treatment to see if it has any effect. This was suggested by the vet too, so we should have just gone with it then! Hindsight sucks.

I'm just so glad that Dash isn't suffering at all, other than all the poking and prodding at the hospitals. The poor thing is probably wondering what all the fuss is about.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm sorry you didn't get the answers you were looking for-how frustrating!! Hopefully the longer antibiotic treatment will take care of the problem. Glad little Dash feels good(except for all the poking around by the vets)!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll be praying for the longer course of antibiotics to do the trick!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think you made the right decision - hope the longer course of antibiotics does the trick.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

The main thing is Dash is not suffering,and if it were something v serious the vet would have found it,so lets hope the extra long course of antibiotics does the trick,and it all goes away as mysteriously as it came.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

……Not sure pet insurance would have covered this, but Vet visits do get expensive. I agree with your course of treatment and seeing the specialist was a wise choice to know you are doing the best and all you can for Dash. We're sending positive vibes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sure hope the antibiotics do the trick and this all becomes just a bad memory.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope the antibiotics work and you don't have to worry about this anymore. Good luck!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I hope all turns out well with Dash!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry I'm late to the party. I know how you felt when you first so bright red urine come out of your dog. I was worried sick when it happened to my ol' man Cosmo...

My male anatolian, Cosmo, passed away in Feb 2010 of bone cancer (10.5 yrs old), but he had 2 incidences of blood urine, chronic bladder infections his last yr of life. He had issues with completely voiding his bladder, which in turn caused the infections...old man pee pee thing. 

I went thru the same diagnostic stuff with my vets... He did have an bladder infection but the RBC's could be from: 

1) a mass in the bladder or kidney, sluffing of RBCs

2) the lining of the bladder sluffing off cells, b/c the lining is irritated, b/c the bladder isn't ever completely voided...

3) something else, like a tear/fistula...

did they xray Dash? It's an odd symptom that the blood is intermittent. I betcha it's not, in that he probably has a little blood every day, but a lot on some days. You should have them do a urine sample when you think there isn't blood in the urine for a baseline. 

I hope the vets figure it out soon, and that the anitbotics help. which one did they prescribe for him? Keflex?


----------

